# Hulk and Hercules VS Super Buu



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 20, 2009)

WWHulk and Hercules VS Super Buu with Mystic Gohan absorbed. Is there anyway for Hulk and Hercules to win? I can see Buu killing Hulk but I dont see him killing Hercules. So can Hulk and Hercules find a way to win? Does only Hercules survive? Or does Buu kill them both?

No absorbing or candy beam allowed.


----------



## chulance (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm...well Buu has god-like regeneration and Hercules/Hulk both have physical stength sure they can tear him apart, but he'll keep regenerating and he can absorb them.

I don't know the speed of Hulk and Hercules, but Buu might be able to absorb them and thus win the fight.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 20, 2009)

chulance said:


> Hmm...well Buu has god-like regeneration and Hercules/Hulk both have physical stength sure they can tear him apart, but he'll keep regenerating and he can absorb them.
> 
> I don't know the speed of Hulk and Hercules, but Buu might be able to absorb them and thus win the fight.



I forgot to put that Buu cannot candy beam or absorb because that would be way to cheap.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> WWHulk and Hercules VS Super Buu with Mystic Gohan absorbed. Is there anyway for Hulk and Hercules to win? I can see Buu killing Hulk but I dont see him killing Hercules. So can Hulk and Hercules find a way to win? Does only Hercules survive? Or does Buu kill them both?
> 
> No absorbing or candy beam allowed.





chulance said:


> Hmm...well Buu has god-like regeneration and Hercules/Hulk both have physical stength sure they can tear him apart, but he'll keep regenerating and he can absorb them.
> 
> I don't know the speed of Hulk and Hercules, but Buu might be able to absorb them and thus win the fight.





heavy_rasengan said:


> I forgot to put that Buu cannot candy beam or absorb because that would be way to cheap.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 20, 2009)

Herc kicks Buu in the nuts, they don't grow back.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2009)

really Sufficeint physical force was killing fat buu

and so was it fucking the shit out of super buu

and i can garuntee you a guy who can move a planet by grappling is stronger then vageta

He's also extremely skilled..

oh yeah and hulks there too

this fight..and this thread..wont end well


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

Like the candy beam would work on the Hulk anyways

Really


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 20, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> really Sufficeint physical force was killing fat buu
> 
> and so was it fucking the shit out of super buu
> 
> ...



lol, i dont see him killing Hercules but I dont see them killing him either. This guy is virtually invincible against physical force. His regeneration is godly, and so is his stamina. I just dont think he can die without being vaporized.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Like the candy beam would work on the Hulk anyways
> 
> Really



well he can be...transmutated so can his energy

but by guys like magneto..surfur..doctor strange/doom

so yeah way way beyond buus potency



heavy_rasengan said:


> lol, i dont see him killing Hercules but I dont see them killing him either. This guy is virtually invincible against physical force. His regeneration is godly, and so is his stamina. I just dont think he can die without being vaporized.



sufficient physical truama has nearly killed various incarnations of buu

those who did it

do not have strength comparable to Herc nor hulk


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

You must spread some reputation before giving it to The Immortal Watchdog again


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2009)

Considering their strength breaking out of Buu 's rubbery body before they get absorbed should be easy.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

The hulk releases residual gama radiation. He'dd burn him out with enough thunderclaps


----------



## Gohan (Nov 20, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> well he can be...transmutated so can his energy
> 
> but by guys like magneto..surfur..doctor strange/doom
> 
> so yeah way way beyond buus potency



Your an idiot.

He transformed Vegetto into candy who was several magnitudes stronger than him. What makes you think someone without a force field can stop the transformation. Stop making stuff up?




> sufficient physical truama has nearly killed various incarnations of buu
> 
> those who did it
> 
> do not have strength comparable to Herc nor hulk



What are you talking about. Making up more stuff like usual?

Show me a scan of physical truama that nearly killed various incarnations of buu. At most he gets tired but this guy can survive even if one atom remains.

Hulk moved tetonic plates. Freeza tanked a blast with enough energy to destroy the earth. Thats the same as tanking a punch with enough energy to destroy the earth. After all, all a punch does it transfers kinetic energy to the target.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2009)

> He transformed Vegetto into candy who was several magnitudes stronger than him. What makes you think someone without a force field can stop the transformation. Stop making stuff up?



And yet unlike others below him, Vegetto showed higher resistence? Vegetto not only retianed his power but could fly? So what have we learnt? Higher power level= more resistence. Buu makes Hulk candy when Hulk has resisted transmutation before? Okay even if it works by some small chance, Buu fights candy WWH and candy Hercules who repeatedly pelt him till he cries and undoes it.



> What are you talking about. Making up more stuff like usual?
> 
> Show me a scan of physical truama that nearly killed various incarnations of buu. Hulk moved tetonic plates. Freeza tanked a blast with enough energy to destroy the earth. Thats the same as tanking a punch with enough energy to destroy the earth. After all, all a punch does it transfers kinetic energy to the target



Hulk and Hercules have planetary strength feats. Hulk's weaker version destroyed an asteroid twice the size of Earth. Hercules and Thor were moving the Earth's axis in an arm wrestling contest. Buu takes hits like that and he's screwed. Gohan was hurting Buu. Besides Hulk has Thunderclap which has the power of a nuke can Buu survive the heat of a nuke? 

Besides Hulk has punched far worse than Buu's body. Hulk and Hercules turn Buu into a pink ball and play basketball with him.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And yet unlike others below him, Vegetto showed higher resistence? Vegetto not only retianed his power but could fly? So what have we learnt? Higher power level= more resistence. Buu makes Hulk candy when Hulk has resisted transmutation before? Okay even if it works by some small chance, Buu fights candy WWH and candy Hercules who repeatedly pelt him till he cries and undoes it.



Vegetto was able to create forcefields before being absorbed so who knows maybe Vegetto can retain his will because of his abilities of defence like that.



> Hulk and Hercules have planetary strength feats. Hulk's weaker version destroyed an asteroid twice the size of Earth. Hercules and Thor were moving the Earth's axis in an arm wrestling contest. Buu takes hits like that and he's screwed. Gohan was hurting Buu. Besides Hulk has Thunderclap which has the power of a nuke can Buu survive the heat of a nuke?
> 
> Besides Hulk has punched far worse than Buu's body. Hulk and Hercules turn Buu into a pink ball and play basketball with him.



So what if they have planetary feats, so does Freeza yet alone Buu. Hulk needs to get mad and even if he does Buu can also regenerate his body at a sub-molecular level, allowing him to survive virtually anything.

And you have to be kidding me if your asking if Buu can survive the heat of a nuke. He can jump in the nuke right in the centre and laugh it off.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And yet unlike others below him, Vegetto showed higher resistence? Vegetto not only retianed his power but could fly? So what have we learnt? Higher power level= more resistence. Buu makes Hulk candy when Hulk has resisted transmutation before? Okay even if it works by some small chance, Buu fights candy WWH and candy Hercules who repeatedly pelt him till he cries and undoes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No physical force will not do anything to him. Yes we have seen it hurt him but he has never DIED or anything close to death from physical punches. They always had to resort to ki waves. Buu is practically immune to physical battle. Also, surviving the heat of a nuke is childs play for buu.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2009)

Gohan said:


> Your an idiot.



when you make a comment like this then talk out of your ass...it makes you come off like a moron 

one also wonders why your hostility widens...it makes one seem as f their noticing perhaps their arguments are failing 



Gohan said:


> He transformed Vegetto into candy who was several magnitudes stronger than him. What makes you think someone without a force field can stop the transformation. Stop making stuff up?



that you just compared Vegetto to hulk or hercs transmutation resistance feats 

or indeed there durability at all is laughable 



Gohan said:


> What are you talking about. Making up more stuff like usual?



given the general content and arrogance of your posts...do we really wanna go this route?



Gohan said:


> Show me a scan of physical truama that nearly killed various incarnations of buu. At most he gets tired but this guy can survive even if one atom remains.



so when kid buu mangled the fat ass to the point where he was a heap of fail

and dende had to go help his ass out

or when gotanks reduced muscle buu to a state of..all around fucked up


Gohan said:


> Hulk moved tetonic plates.



that you think this is hulks highest showing is laughable

He's also strapped rocket powered boots to himself and flown himself threw asteroids larger then planets...as a human missile

thunder clapped with enough force to destabilize a time stream..etc 


Gohan said:


> Freeza tanked a blast with enough energy to destroy the earth. Thats the same as tanking a punch with enough energy to destroy the earth. After all, all a punch does it transfers kinetic energy to the target.



nothing you said in this part is true at all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

Buu shoots a few casual planet busters at them before flying off to Namek to bang a couple green broads.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2009)

didn't hercules recently bench press Eternity..or something because he wanted to have sex..with the skyfather lady that lives in the earth? so he had to lift him off planet or something outragous like that?

why is this even being debated...jesus christ..

and i love gohanssa hole "cause freeza took a planet buster"

number one no..

number two...hell no


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2009)

And another thing, which Hercules we talking here? 

Marvel? 
DC?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And another thing, which Hercules we talking here?
> 
> Marvel?
> DC?



one would hope marvel

DC's herc as far as i;m aware...either has no feats...or is supposedly FTL and stronger then superman...but i dunno that for myself

and mythological herc i think...nearly universe busted wrestling with his dad


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well a Hulk vs. Buu thread has been done before, if this is current Hercules then Buu might win since I believe he is a lot weaker then he was before in most current issues. It can go either way with Buu and The Hulk, The Hulk has a better Durability then Buu does and Hulk would win IMO after a long battle.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Well a Hulk vs. Buu thread has been done before, if this is current Hercules then Buu might win since I believe he is a lot weaker then he was before in most current issues. It can go either way with Buu and The Hulk, The Hulk has a better Durability then Buu does and Hulk would win IMO after a long battle.



Are you serious? Unless piccolo can sneak Hulk into the hyperbolic time chamber to learn some energy waves hes done for. Hulk has no chance on his own, Buu can simply not die from physical attacks....Also dont forget this is super buu with mystic gohan absorbed. Planet busts, Hulks done. The real problem is Hercules and no not the current one.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 20, 2009)

you know its getting to where gohan and hr might need to be topic banned...

honestly...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And another thing, which Hercules we talking here?
> 
> Marvel?
> DC?



I'm assuming it's Marvel as DC Herc has no feats to my knowledge other than those performed in Myth. If it is Marvel he's more than enough to handle this on his own.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 20, 2009)

DC Herc fought WW I think.


----------



## E (Nov 21, 2009)

super buu all the way


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2009)

like i said i think marvel herc..just benched eternity..to keep him from fucking Gaia (i swear to god Earth is such a hoe..there isn;t anything in marvel or dc the olgal hasn;t screwed .)

kinda puts buu to shame if that feats canon or to be taken seriously..


----------



## Gohan (Nov 21, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> when you make a comment like this then talk out of your ass...it makes you come off like a moron
> 
> one also wonders why your hostility widens...it makes one seem as f their noticing perhaps their arguments are failing



Only to you because your such a mega tool. 

Making threads where you fully think X marvel/dc character would rape X dbz character then act like you have no idea and made the thread out of interest. Then when someone roots for the DBZ you instantly defend the marvel/dc character. So why the hell do you make threads you believe yourself to be imbalanced to the character you like.






> that you just compared Vegetto to hulk or hercs transmutation resistance feats
> 
> 
> or indeed there durability at all is laughable



You have no idea how strong Vegetto is.




> given the general content and arrogance of your posts...do we really wanna go this route?



More like annoyed at how much of a tool you are.



> so when kid buu mangled the fat ass to the point where he was a heap of fail
> 
> and dende had to go help his ass out
> 
> or when gotanks reduced muscle buu to a state of..all around fucked up



How is that nearly dead? He can regenerate from a FUCKEN Atom and doesnt need to eat or drink.




> that you think this is hulks highest showing is laughable
> 
> He's also strapped rocket powered boots to himself and flown himself threw asteroids larger then planets...as a human missile
> 
> thunder clapped with enough force to destabilize a time stream..etc



You act like those feats are impressive. Cell was capable of destroying a solar system. 

A much weaker version of Buu holds the power to rip through dimensional walls if he gets angry enough. 



> nothing you said in this part is true at all



Got it from the manga so proof that its not true?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2009)

Gohan said:


> Only to you because your such a mega tool.
> 
> Making threads where you fully think X marvel/dc character would rape X dbz character then act like you have no idea and made the thread out of interest. Then when someone roots for the DBZ you instantly defend the marvel/dc character. So why the hell do you make threads you believe yourself to be imbalanced to the character you like.



well that was really retarded of you..you should probably read...the first post...before..ya know..saying stupid shit like that 







Gohan said:


> You have no idea how strong Vegetto is.



only what he has been shown to do 



Gohan said:


> More like annoyed at how much of a tool you are.



who's a troll you's a troll who's a troll you;s a troll




Gohan said:


> How is that nearly dead? He can regenerate from a FUCKEN Atom and doesnt need to eat or drink.




thats why the fat ass needed to be saved from a weakened vageta and dende needed to heal him?



Gohan said:


> You act like those feats are impressive. Cell was capable of destroying a solar system.



no he was not 



Gohan said:


> ]A much weaker version of Buu holds the power to rip through dimensional walls if he gets angry enough.



swing and a miss


Gohan said:


> Got it from the manga so proof that its not true?



your too old you look tired and clammy

perhaps you should retire


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 21, 2009)

Can Hulk and Herc survive in space without air? Because otherwise, I don't see how Buu doesn't win.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 21, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> well that was really retarded of you..you should probably read...the first post...before..ya know..saying stupid shit like that



I know who made this thread you tool im talking about the other thread you made, you know which one dont act like you dont.




> only what he has been shown to do



ABC logic is the same as feats. We can conclude that Vegetto can do everything better than anyone in the manga can do in terms of speed, strength, power, ki.




> who's a troll you's a troll who's a troll you;s a troll



who's a tool you's a tool who's a tool you;s a tool






> thats why the fat ass needed to be saved from a weakened vageta and dende needed to heal him?



So your saying he would of died if dende didnt heal him?

Yeh the fat buu would of had his atom punched apart right?



> no he was not



According to the manga it is so.



> swing and a miss



concession accepted.



> your too old you look tired and clammy
> 
> perhaps you should retire



This is not a job you tool.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Can Hulk and Herc survive in space without air? Because otherwise, I don't see how Buu doesn't win.



hulk can just fine

and if Hercs got his godhood back then he can too

edit-gohan..yous on mah ignore list now..


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 21, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> hulk can just fine
> 
> and if Hercs got his godhood back then he can too
> 
> edit-gohan..yous on mah ignore list now..



Well, in that case, it seems it would be a stalemate, since I don't think either Herc or Hulk has a way of destroying every last molecule of Buu. Unless this fight were to take place in the DBZverse, and that's only if the Hulk and Hercules' bodies could conform to the laws of the DBZverse; since there, strength and ki are somewhat proportionate, and since both are ridiculously strong, they would suddenly gain the ability to do powerful ki blasts. Otherwise, it just boils down to whether or not Hulk or Hercules can become exhausted with destroying Buu over and over again, while he constantly regenerates his body.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Well, in that case, it seems it would be a stalemate, since I don't think either Herc or Hulk has a way of destroying every last molecule of Buu. Unless this fight were to take place in the DBZverse, and that's only if the Hulk and Hercules' bodies could conform to the laws of the DBZverse; since there, strength and ki are somewhat proportionate, and since both are ridiculously strong, they would suddenly gain the ability to do powerful ki blasts. Otherwise, it just boils down to whether or not Hulk or Hercules can become exhausted with destroying Buu over and over again, while he constantly regenerates his body.



hulk eventually gets so angry he starts flinging out those reality ripping thunder claps...

really any omnidirectional assualt these dudes lobb off will wreck shit


----------



## Gohan (Nov 21, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> hulk eventually gets so angry he starts flinging out those reality ripping thunder claps...
> 
> really any omnidirectional assualt these dudes lobb off will wreck shit



Hell die before then, and wow reality ripping thunderclaps, big deal, buu can do reality ripping screams.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> one would hope marvel
> 
> DC's herc as far as i;m aware...either has no feats...or is supposedly FTL and stronger then superman...but i dunno that for myself
> 
> and mythological herc i think...nearly universe busted wrestling with his dad





Emperor Joker said:


> I'm assuming it's Marvel as DC Herc has no feats to my knowledge other than those performed in Myth. If it is Marvel he's more than enough to handle this on his own.



Last I've seen of him was in the current volume of Wonder Woman deceiving her via being partners with Circe, etc. 

Best feat I've seen from him from what I've read is holding up Paradise Island by himself till Wonder Woman came in to help him out.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 21, 2009)

hulk doesnt breathe in space just holds his breath so he can survive, until he cant hold it anymore


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 21, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> hulk can just fine
> 
> and if Hercs got his godhood back then he can too
> 
> edit-gohan..yous on mah ignore list now..



Honestly...I think its getting to the point where you should just stop posting in my threads...Who continuously posts in someones thread and constantly complains at the time same time about it being banned? That is just pathetic. 

No Hulk cant just fine....Buu planet busts and Hulk is forever drifting in the vacuum of space, so no hes not just fine.

I dont think you understand, everyone is trying to make you understand but you just refuse to accept facts. SUPER BUU CANNOT DIE PHYSICALLY. Do you get it now?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 21, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> hulk doesnt breathe in space just holds his breath so he can survive, until he cant hold it anymore



He doesn't hold his breath, he can survive indefinitely in space.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2009)

also i would like to see non viz/funimation scans and subs for evidince sinve viz and funi are know for pulling shit out the ass for dbz info


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 21, 2009)

hammer said:


> also i would like to see non viz/funimation scans and subs for evidince sinve viz and funi are know for pulling shit out the ass for dbz info



What evidence do you need right now? That Buu is immune to physical damage? That should be common sense.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> What evidence do you need right now? That Buu is* immune to physical damage?* That should be common sense.



thats why he got his ass handed to hit by candy vegito?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 21, 2009)

and don't forget he got his ass handed to him by mystic gohan as well.

why would he have to use the candy beam if the physical attacks weren't hurting him?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 21, 2009)

hammer said:


> thats why he got his ass handed to hit by candy vegito?



I dont mean that he doesnt experience pain or that it wont send him flying, I mean that no amount of physical damage can kill him. Thats just how he is created, only way for him to die is to be completely, completely vaporized. Even that is extremely hard considering he just destroys planets and reforms after, which means there were pieces of him left after the explosion of a planet. A very great feat. That being said, Hulk and Hercules cannot use anything to vaporize him which creates the problem.


----------



## ? (Nov 21, 2009)

just when i was about to say candy beam solos you said no candy beam....

anyway the two lack ways to kill buu. buu kills them with  a planet buster


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I dont mean that he doesnt experience pain or that it wont send him flying, I mean that no amount of physical damage can kill him. Thats just how he is created, only way for him to die is to be completely, completely vaporized. Even that is extremely hard considering he just destroys planets and reforms after, which means there were pieces of him left after the explosion of a planet. A very great feat. That being said, Hulk and Hercules cannot use anything to vaporize him which creates the problem.



then he gets pulverize till he no longer can move


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 21, 2009)

hammer said:


> then he gets pulverize till he no longer can move



He will just keep reforming. He has unlimited stamina and doesnt need to eat or drink or anything. Hercules cant fly right? So what would happen if Hercules was tossed in space? Anyway for him to survive there?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> *I dont mean that he doesnt experience pain or that it wont send him flying, I mean that no amount of physical damage can kill him.* Thats just how he is created, only way for him to die is to be completely, completely vaporized. Even that is extremely hard considering he just destroys planets and reforms after, which means there were pieces of him left after the explosion of a planet. A very great feat. That being said, Hulk and Hercules cannot use anything to vaporize him which creates the problem.



Is that why Fat Buu was about to die just from having Kid Buu pulverise him with his fists...because I'm positive that counts as something physical...

Marvel Herc is all that's needed here, I really doubt anything that Buu has is going to do much to him.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 21, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Is that why Fat Buu was about to die just from having Kid Buu pulverise him with his fists...because I'm positive that counts as something physical...but what do I know, as I don't worship thr ground that Toriyama walks on like you do...
> 
> Marvel Herc is all that's needed here, I really doubt anything that Buu has is going to do much to him.



Obviously not, you just wank comic book characters to the same degree. You should begin to worship something, something that can give some logic and common sense. Did Fat Buu die? No. If he was losing dramatically more than others it would because they are both of the same being. 

As I said before, all you really need is a bit of common sense to analyze for a second of what matter Buu is made of and decide that obviously physical attacks cannot kill something made of that matter. As shown in anime and manga, only way for him to die is to be vaporized. Everyone except you guys realize that which means you must be pretty desperate.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Obviously not, you just wank comic book characters to the same degree. You should begin to worship something, something that can give some logic and common sense. Did Fat Buu die? No. If he was losing dramatically more than others it would because they are both of the same being.
> 
> As I said before, all you really need is a bit of common sense to analyze for a second of what matter Buu is made of and decide that obviously physical attacks cannot kill something made of that matter. As shown in anime and manga, only way for him to die is to be vaporized. Everyone except you wankers realize that which means you must be pretty desperate.



Please the only thing I wank is Dresden Files, everything else I treat fairly, not my fault that Dragonball isn't top dog.

No but Fat Buu was apparently about to die as other characters could feel his life slipping away, which says that if the physical beating needs to good enough so that the healing factor can't keep pace.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Honestly...I think its getting to the point where you should just stop posting in my threads...Who continuously posts in someones thread and constantly complains at the time same time about it being banned? That is just pathetic.
> 
> No Hulk cant just fine....Buu planet busts and Hulk is forever drifting in the vacuum of space, so no hes not just fine.
> 
> I dont think you understand, everyone is trying to make you understand but you just refuse to accept facts. SUPER BUU CANNOT DIE PHYSICALLY. Do you get it now?



no because that involves you ignoring cannon and talking out of your ass

like i said you post these topics just so you can flame..you and   few others need to be topic banned

also the fatass was in danger of dying he got fucked up horribly by crack baby buu. and sure crack baby used energy blasts until he got him the crater then he just stomping on his ass and man handling him

and he was real real fucked up..fucked up enough a weakened Vageta was pretty sure he could kill his ass with out even going super saiyan


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 21, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Please the only thing I wank is Dresden Files, everything else I treat fairly, not my fault that Dragonball isn't top dog.
> 
> No but Fat Buu was apparently about to die as other characters could feel his life slipping away, which says that if the physical beating needs to good enough so that the healing factor can't keep pace.



When did I say dragon ball is top dog? 

Emperor Joker using non-canon? I guess when all else fails desperation prevails.  No physical beating will kill Buu. Especially considering he can easily reconstruct his matter at any time....His shape manipulation makes it impossible for anyone to do anything.

and oh yea...I think you forgot about the speed advantage here.....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> When did I say dragon ball is top dog?
> 
> Emperor Joker using non-canon? I guess when all else fails desperation prevails.  No physical beating will kill Buu. Especially considering he can easily reconstruct his matter at any time....His shape manipulation makes it impossible for anyone to do anything.
> 
> and oh yea...I think you forgot about the speed advantage here.....



How am I using noncanon there's a difference between Picollo saying that Cell's about to bust the System, when he has no idea how much power it would take, and Goku (or vegetta...) saying that Fat Buu was about to die from the beating he was getting. 

Also just because you have regen does not mean somebody can't overcome it.

What speed advantage Herc keeps up with Thor, he's not getting blitzed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

You guys should learn to ignoreth


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 21, 2009)

Speed advantage is entirely worthless if Hercules is at his strongest, because Herc at his strongest is functionally invulnerable and can dodge ZEUS'S LIGHTNING, which comfortably puts him at relativistic speed. For God's sake, Herc regularly slugs it out with Thor, and Thor pretty much stated he has to use the full extent of his Asgardian power to match him. And those are what Herc calls FRIENDLY FIGHTS.

And that's to say nothing of his strength feats. He consistently matches Hulk has exceeded him in a couple occasions, and at his best he's considerably faster, although I will readily admit that his being a demigod helps a lot there...

Even if this is World War Hulk Herc, do remember that just a few months later during Secret Invasion he went on to beat the *Skrull gods* in the ground on their own goddamn home turf, although I'll admit he had help from a few others there. He ended up punching out reality warpers. Forgive me if that sounds weak.


----------



## Minh489 (Nov 21, 2009)

Just to remind people the defulat battle place is the Room of Space and Time so no planet busting  .


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 21, 2009)

Havoc said:


> He doesn't hold his breath, he can survive indefinitely in space.



no, he cant, prove me that, only because he can hold his breath for a very long time doesnt mean he can survive indefinitley in space
and i think this match is a tie, herc may pass away due to exhaustion, but hulk will just keep fighting indefinitley with buu, although he may just get so angry that he could punch so hard that it would destroy buu in just one punch


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 21, 2009)

You're using a no-limits fallacy by assuming he is immune to physical damage. When Mr. Buu fought Kid Buu he was losing ki due to physical attacks and it was pretty much implied he was going to die if it kept up.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2009)

Wasn't Herc on par with Thor, the high herald level?

Anywhom,  I reiterate the dominance of the hulk


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 22, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> no, he cant, prove me that, only because he can hold his breath for a very long time doesnt mean he can survive indefinitley in space]



as of world war hulk he can...and Thor and herc have both i believe have had battles in open space

gods don't need to breathe...sure they can die..but breathing apparently not a problem 


veget0010 said:


> and i think this match is a tie, herc may pass away due to exhaustion, but hulk will just keep fighting indefinitley with buu, although he may just get so angry that he could punch so hard that it would destroy buu in just one punch



buu as was shown will be beaten to death...due not being able to handle that kind of strength


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 22, 2009)

> I know who made this thread you tool im talking about the other thread you made, you know which one dont act like you dont.



lol e-beef

Btw, why is Gohan still green? Really, OBD.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 22, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> lol e-beef
> 
> Btw, why is Gohan still green? Really, OBD.



i've been asking myself that same question he should be red..much like raigen


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 22, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> didn't hercules recently bench press Eternity..or something because he wanted to have sex..with the skyfather lady that lives in the earth? so he had to lift him off planet or something outragous like that?
> 
> why is this even being debated...jesus christ..
> 
> ...





all i wanna know is are you saying frieza didnt take a planet busting attack?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> no, he cant, prove me that, only because he can hold his breath for a very long time doesnt mean he can survive indefinitley in space
> and i think this match is a tie, herc may pass away due to exhaustion, but hulk will just keep fighting indefinitley with buu, although he may just get so angry that he could punch so hard that it would destroy buu in just one punch



Prove yourself wrong by actually reading some Hulk comics.

It says in Planet Hulk that he adapted to survive in space.

Then there is him riding on top of a spaceship while it travels back to Earth.

Herc is immortal.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 22, 2009)

Jir667 said:


> all i wanna know is are you saying frieza didnt take a planet busting attack?



a planet blew up in his face..if thats what your asking and he didn't exactly take that very well at all..

as far as any actual energy attacks that where planet busting

no...far less killed him...when trunks shot the shit out of him..


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 22, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> a planet blew up in his face..if thats what your asking and he didn't exactly take that very well at all..
> 
> as far as any actual energy attacks that where planet busting
> 
> no...far less killed him...when trunks shot the shit out of him..



well

see i thought it was goku who hurt him the most.

cause frieza base form has a power lvl of 530,000 and is casual planet buster

and goku ssj's power lvl is 150,000,000

so wouldnt an attack from the 150 million person be stronger than an attack from the 530 thousand?


----------



## Norrin04 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gohan said:


> Your an idiot.
> 
> He transformed Vegetto into candy who was several magnitudes stronger than him. What makes you think someone without a force field can stop the transformation. Stop making stuff up?
> 
> ...



Frieza never took a planet destroying blast,he got hit with some of the energy of a planet exploding big big difference from a blast that would vaporize a planet or planet busting power packed into one punch.Also no the DBZ characters have shown their resistance to energy attacks is far greater than their resistance to physical attacks.Also he said planetary level strength feats no one in DBZ has anything even remotely close to that.So once again you've shown you really don't know what your talking about,even about a show your really bias about


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 22, 2009)

Jir667 said:


> well
> 
> see i thought it was goku who hurt him the most.
> 
> ...



If by 'casual planet buster' you mean 'Oh, hey, I'm going to shoot a blast at this planet and then it's going to take ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY FOREVER for it to blow up', then yeah, I suppose he is.

By the way, the most damage was done to Frieza by... himself. His own pseudo-Kienzan is what sheared him in half, up until that point he only had bruises here and there and a bit of a bloody mouth. Even Goku did his damnedest to not get hit by that thing, and what it did to Frieza himself shows why.

Of course then he had to be a dumbass and attack Goku again, which, in light of him missing HALF HIS BODY and bleeding heavily, probably meant his attack power had been shot to hell and back. No wonder Goku then casually overpowered his blast.

And then the planet blew in his face and messed up what little was left of him. Good thing his dad had the tech to rebuild him, huh?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 22, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You're using a no-limits fallacy by assuming he is immune to physical damage. When Mr. Buu fought Kid Buu he was losing ki due to physical attacks and it was pretty much implied he was going to die if it kept up.



Isnt that only in the anime..?

Also, Mr.Buu did not have the abilities of the other Buus..For example turning into liquid or expanding their bodies. Hulk and Hercules can have fun beating on liquid that constantly reforms or something that is constantly expanding...

@Lucifer

Yes...because planet Vegeta took FOREVER to be destroyed right...?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 22, 2009)

Jir667 said:


> well
> 
> see i thought it was goku who hurt him the most.
> 
> cause frieza base form has a power lvl of 530,000 and is casual planet buster



no he wasn't at all vageta getting blown up was filler i believe it never was shown in the manga so we have no clue how it got destroyed how long it took etc

so not really no..this is the problem with powerscaling it's pretty stupid  especially when you go by PL's then you realize the guy with the higher PL didn't actually do anything as spectacular as you think he should it ends up disappointing

in any event the only time we did see Freeza do anyting it took a few moments...or hours to finally kill it



Jir667 said:


> and goku ssj's power lvl is 150,000,000



meaning nothing 
really?



Jir667 said:


> so wouldnt an attack from the 150 million person be stronger than an attack from the 530 thousand?



not when that attack has no feats behind it


----------



## Dexion (Nov 22, 2009)

Just to add, Goku SSJ1 was 15,000,000 not 150,000,000

But its not like it matters. Herc one-shots buu and then turns around and two?-shots Hulk /endthread.

If it were just Hulk Buu could just keep spamming planet busters at him until he's light years away since I doubt Herc can land a hit on Buu with his speed and IT... But herc? Aha and Buu's gimped in this thread anyways so he loses.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 22, 2009)

Dexion said:


> Just to add, Goku SSJ1 was 15,000,000 not 150,000,000
> 
> But its not like it matters. Herc one-shots buu and then turns around and two?-shots Hulk /endthread.
> 
> If it were just Hulk Buu could just keep spamming planet busters at him until he's light years away since I doubt Herc can land a hit on Buu with his speed and IT... But herc? Aha and Buu's gimped in this thread anyways so he loses.



But Herc only has physical attacks no? Buu is cannot be killed by Physical attacks he needs to be vaporized. Even i cant think of a way for him to kill Herc so id think it would be a stalemate with hulk dead.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 22, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> But Herc only has physical attacks no? Buu is cannot be killed by Physical attacks he needs to be vaporized. Even i cant think of a way for him to kill Herc so id think it would be a stalemate with hulk dead.



Buu can't be killed via physical attacks but that doesn't mean he can't be hurt or KOed by it. I mean when Vegito was a jawbreaker he was still hurting Buu pretty badly. Kid Buu still pound Good Buu pretty badly despite the fact both of them got regeneration. Herc and Hulk takes this.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 22, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> But Herc only has physical attacks no? Buu is cannot be killed by Physical attacks he needs to be vaporized. Even i cant think of a way for him to kill Herc so id think it would be a stalemate with hulk dead.



the fat ass was being physically maimed within an inch of his life...

and herc has thunder claps as well


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dexion said:


> Just to add, Goku SSJ1 was 15,000,000 not 150,000,000
> 
> But its not like it matters. Herc one-shots buu and then turns around and two?-shots Hulk /endthread.
> 
> If it were just Hulk Buu could just keep spamming planet busters at him until he's light years away since I doubt Herc can land a hit on Buu with his speed and IT... But herc? Aha and Buu's gimped in this thread anyways so he loses.



no your wrong

he was 150,000,000 in the manga
in anime he was 15 mil
but anime isnt canon


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 23, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no he wasn't at all vageta getting blown up was filler i believe it never was shown in the manga so we have no clue how it got destroyed how long it took etc
> 
> so not really no..this is the problem with powerscaling it's pretty stupid  especially when you go by PL's then you realize the guy with the higher PL didn't actually do anything as spectacular as you think he should it ends up disappointing
> 
> ...



im gonna aruge with you just off of lodgic

lodgically goku can destroy a planet with ease, and thats proven by power levels and attacks

and even roshi with a power lvl of 139 can destory something 1/4th the size of the earth.
and someone 1 million times stronger should be able to destory something alot bigger

so off of feats your right
off of lodgic im right


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 23, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the fat ass was being physically maimed within an inch of his life...
> 
> and herc has thunder claps as well



buu can't be killed by physical attacks.

they've never been shown to be able to kill him. just hurt him.

all he has to do is regen.

so yeah they could punch and kick him but they won't kill him


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 23, 2009)

Jir667 said:


> im gonna aruge with you just off of lodgic



logic tends to require something tangible though so what your doing is speculating 



Jir667 said:


> lodgically goku can destroy a planet with ease, and thats proven by power levels and attacks



you misunderstand me I'm not disputing this

I'm disputing your claim that every attack he hit freeza with was a planet buster

this is clearly not so nor does anything back that up



Jir667 said:


> ]and even roshi with a power lvl of 139 can destory something 1/4th the size of the earth.



inconsistent and grounds for dismissal 


Jir667 said:


> and someone 1 million times stronger should be able to destory something alot bigger



when gohan...unloads a world busting attack or indeed an attack that can do serious damage to a monster like herc..much less hulk

we'll talk



Jir667 said:


> off of lodgic im right



its not logic its assumptions



Jir667 said:


> buu can't be killed by physical attacks.



so your arguing that something that happened canonically never in fact occurred? 



Jir667 said:


> they've never been shown to be able to kill him. just hurt him.



not true at all



Jir667 said:


> all he has to do is regen.



sufficient force has been shown to do lethal damage 


Jir667 said:


> so yeah they could punch and kick him but they won't kill him



i either ends with him getting beaten to death

or hulk at...mother fucking broken levels...and just making buu not exist


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 23, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> logic tends to require something tangible though so what your doing is speculating
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i never once said anyting about every attack goku used was planet busting,
but at the same time it would be safe to assume that since 150 mil is stronger by far 139,
that even his weakest attack would be above that
and would do more damage than that.

so again yes lodgically goku can blow up a planet with ease






i dont need to use gohan, i can use gotenks
who is again stronger than frieza and frieza planet busts

gotenks can to
gotenks couldnt kill buu with an attack.


also show me where buu was killed by phyical attacks?

please show me that?

buu was never killed by them so there for off of feats he can't be killed by them.


off of lodgic
someone 283 times stronger than someone can do the same thing as them with ease. in the case of goku planet busting and frieza planet busting

off of gotenks who is by far stronger than frieza and frieza sage ssj goku

should be able to planet bust with ease

buu could take attacks from ss3 gotenks

and frieza or goku with ease, buu can take planet busting attacks


and as for buu being killed by physical attacks
tell me when he was "killed" by physical attacks


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 23, 2009)

okay maybe you can't understand..power scaling and abc logic are not feats...their are not evidence

their wishful thinking and not evidence your pretty much wrong on all your assertions to the point of..i have no fucking clue what your trying to prove any more beyond trying to use power levels that aren't even relevent to make sense of anything..in a way that can't be done

secondly...i never said buu was killed i said he was beaten within an inch of his life and required outside assistance to be saved


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Isnt that only in the anime..?



Nope.






> Also, Mr.Buu did not have the abilities of the other Buus..For example turning into liquid or expanding their bodies. Hulk and Hercules can have fun beating on liquid that constantly reforms or something that is constantly expanding...



Considering that only one form of Buu ever transformed into liquid that's not a very solid argument. As for "expanding their bodies" they have all done many kinds of shapeshifting.



Jir667 said:


> no your wrong
> 
> he was 150,000,000 in the manga
> in anime he was 15 mil
> but anime isnt canon



Actually he was said to be 150,000,000 in the Daizenshuu. That number was never given in the manga.



Jir667 said:


> and even roshi with a power lvl of 139 can destory something 1/4th the size of the earth.



The moon is actually 1/81st the size of the earth in volume, but when it comes to GBE (energy required to destroy it) it's around 1/1800 of the GBE of earth. Just pointing this out.



Jir667 said:


> gotenks can to
> gotenks couldnt kill buu with an attack.



Because he was goofing off for most of the fight and then his fusion expired.



> also show me where buu was killed by phyical attacks?
> 
> please show me that?
> 
> buu was never killed by them so there for off of feats he can't be killed by them.



Seriously?

*Seriously?*

Using this logic I can say "Hulk was never hurt by ki blasts so he can't be", or "I have never been killed by a bullet so that means I'm bulletproof".

Do you honestly not see the flaw in this line of reasoning?



> off of lodgic
> someone 283 times stronger than someone can do the same thing as them with ease. in the case of goku planet busting and frieza planet busting



Frieza's attack was some kind of weird chain reaction though. I doubt Goku knows the same attack.

Now Goku is stronger than Guldo but he can't do Guldo's time stop technique, for example.



> and frieza or goku with ease, buu can take planet busting attacks



Except, you know, he never did.

BTW Hulk has more than physical means of attacking since he has shown the ability to grab energy and throw it right back at his enemies.


----------



## Judas (Nov 23, 2009)

Herc and Hulk or more then likely to take this.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Buu shoots a few casual planet busters at them before flying off to Namek to bang a couple green broads.



Nameks like the little rascals an all boy club.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 24, 2009)

So let me get this straight...Hulk and Herc...Neither which can fly will win? Buu planet busts....What will Hulk and Herc do then...? Float to the nearest planet hahaha

Mr. Buu has never been shown to shape shift at all. Claiming that Buu can die from physical attacks because he was dieing from fighting "himself" isnt really a great argument to prove that... I dont see how someone that can constantly shapeshift and turn their bodies into liquid will be killed by physical force...Its like claiming that iceman can die by physical force...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> So let me get this straight...Hulk and Herc...Neither which can fly will win? Buu planet busts....What will Hulk and Herc do then...? Float to the nearest planet hahaha[



buus attacks get bitch slapped away by the hulk..and herc shoves a mountain up his ass 



heavy_rasengan said:


> ]Mr. Buu has never been shown to shape shift at all.



we're pretending things didn't happen now?

'cause he in fact did 



heavy_rasengan said:


> Claiming that Buu can die from physical attacks because he was dieing from fighting "himself" isnt really a great argument to prove that..



are you infering theres some special plot device between the two?


heavy_rasengan said:


> . I dont see how someone that can constantly shapeshift and turn their bodies into liquid will be killed by physical force...Its like claiming that iceman can die by physical force...



First of all fuck iceman..ever since he defeated the stranger..he's been a shitty ass gary stu

second of all..bull fucking shit..the fat ass was being beaten to freaking death


----------



## Dexion (Nov 24, 2009)

Jir667 said:


> i never once said anyting about every attack goku used was planet busting,
> but at the same time it would be safe to assume that since 150 mil is stronger by far 139,
> that even his weakest attack would be above that
> and would do more damage than that.
> ...



Thanks for correcting my earlier... However you don't make sense by stating Buu can't be killed by physical attacks. Since as we've seen a being of stronger power can be injure buu from physical attacks... If Fat buu kept fighting Kid buu he would have died.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 24, 2009)

> buus attacks get bitch slapped away by the hulk..and herc shoves a mountain up his ass



A mountain wont do anything to Buu and no..if Buu wants to destroy the planet he will without Hulk or Herc do anything about it. Its one thing if buu aims his shot at Hulk but your saying they can somehow manage to prevent Buu from destroying the planet? You just took wanking to the next level.



> we're pretending things didn't happen now?
> 
> 'cause he in fact did



No..Mr buu as in fat Buu i dont recall him ever shapeshifting. 



> are you infering theres some special plot device between the two?



Yes I am..Its like an evil side of Iceman comes out and beats the fuck out of him and everyone is like ohhh look guys Iceman can die by physical force!

How does it make any sense at all for a being who can survive being blown to atoms to be vulnerable to physical attacks? This guy can reform his molecules after the explosion of a planet. Physical attacks will do nothing.

Again buu can easily just turn to liquid or expand to the point where Hulks and Hercs attack do nothing. 
I find it humorous how you guys complain against inconsistencies FOR DBZ but happily use it if it is AGAINST DBZ. They were both of the same being which can answer why it was killing Mr. Buu or at best an inconsistency for it is illogical for a being who can reform at the atomic level to be killed by physical attacks. Again, Mr Buu does not have the abilities that Ultimate Buu has anyways.


----------



## madcow3005 (Nov 24, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And yet unlike others below him, Vegetto showed higher resistence? Vegetto not only retianed his power but could fly? So what have we learnt? Higher power level= more resistence. Buu makes Hulk candy when Hulk has resisted transmutation before? Okay even if it works by some small chance, Buu fights candy WWH and candy Hercules who repeatedly pelt him till he cries and undoes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't read the rest of the thread at all, but I have to lol at the bolded part.

Are you serious? You're talking about nukes affecting the end-boss of DBZ?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> A mountain wont do anything to Buu and no..if Buu wants to destroy the planet he will without Hulk or Herc do anything about it. Its one thing if buu aims his shot at Hulk but your saying they can somehow manage to prevent Buu from destroying the planet? You just took wanking to the next level.



if hulk can grab ghosts..redirect Strange chaos bolts (which by the way are finger flick planet busters) and tank a full power mjolinor toss and redirect it..another planet busting attack 

then yes...he can

Herc has similar feats...

that you do not know this is irrelevent..your a massive massive troll




heavy_rasengan said:


> No..Mr buu as in fat Buu i dont recall him ever shapeshifting.



he tried to rape some one..and face morfed into a guy..that was supposed to be hot..




heavy_rasengan said:


> Yes I am..Its like an evil side of Iceman comes out and beats the fuck out of him and everyone is like ohhh look guys Iceman can die by physical force!



it would still count as no special natures where stated

also..i wasnt talking about skinny black buu

i was talking about crack baby 



heavy_rasengan said:


> How does it make any sense at all for a being who can survive being blown to atoms to be vulnerable to physical attacks? This guy can reform his molecules after the explosion of a planet. Physical attacks will do nothing.



trolling lying and ignoring evidence


heavy_rasengan said:


> Again buu can easily just turn to liquid or expand to the point where Hulks and Hercs attack do nothing.
> I find it humorous how you guys complain against inconsistencies FOR DBZ but happily use it if it is AGAINST DBZ. They were both of the same being which can answer why it was killing Mr. Buu or at best an inconsistency for it is illogical for a being who can reform at the atomic level to be killed by physical attacks. Again, Mr Buu does not have the abilities that Ultimate Buu has anyways.




and once again your totally full of shit here


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 24, 2009)

> if hulk can grab ghosts..redirect Strange chaos bolts (which by the way are finger flick planet busters) and tank a full power mjolinor toss and redirect it..another planet busting attack
> 
> then yes...he can
> 
> ...



Wow wtf are you saying? WTF does that have to do with them being able to prevent Buu from planet busting? He could just fly to the other side while they sit on their asses and release a planet buster. There is NUMEROUS ways for Buu to planet bust without herc or Hulk doing jackshit but seems like you dont have the capabilities to process it.





> he tried to rape some one..and face morfed into a guy..that was supposed to be hot..



Wasnt that filler? Also i was refering to shapeshifting that can actually help in a battle...such as Super buus liquid forming or their expanding.




> it would still count as no special natures where stated
> 
> also..i wasnt talking about skinny black buu
> 
> i was talking about crack baby



No it wouldnt count, the author would have to expect you to be an uneducated fuck to not be able to realize something like that. Writers arent your babysitters, they expect you to follow along.



> trolling lying and ignoring evidence
> 
> 
> 
> and once again your totally full of shit here



Its ok if you cant counter but its better to not reply at all rather than covering it up.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Wow wtf are you saying? WTF does that have to do with them being able to prevent Buu from planet busting? He could just fly to the other side while they sit on their asses and release a planet buster. There is NUMEROUS ways for Buu to planet bust without herc or Hulk doing jackshit but seems like you dont have the capabilities to process it.




omnidirectional attacks..you understand this concept yes?



heavy_rasengan said:


> Wasnt that filler? Also i was refering to shapeshifting that can actually help in a battle...such as Super buus liquid forming or their expanding.



i do not think so also the fat ass did i believe shapeshift at other points

and irrelevent...




heavy_rasengan said:


> ]No it wouldnt count, the author would have to expect you to be an uneducated fuck to not be able to realize something like that. Writers arent your babysitters, they expect you to follow along.


what you just described?

yeah it has no meaning in a vs match up


heavy_rasengan said:


> Its ok if you cant counter but its better to not reply at all rather than covering it up.



that was a counter..your lying twisting and trolling


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 24, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k im starting here cause the other stuff you said was good

the thing is though
buu has been hit by physical attacks
and never died
hulk never hit by ki blasts
thats why i used that.
and as far as shown buu cannot be killed by physical attack,
yes he can be hurt but cannot be killed by them.
if you would like to show me different then please by all means go ahead.

second frieza used the delayed attack so he could fight goku frieza says that.
frieza destoryed plnet vegeta with no problems?

and as for guldo. thats his special ability like ginyu and sawpping bodies.
and no matter how strong you are unless you learn it you can't do it.

but destroying a planet is not frieza's special ability. 
unless buu somehow taught him how to do it from inside his ball?
there for except for feats. you have no reason to say goku can't lodgically blow up a planet


----------



## Jir667 (Nov 24, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> okay maybe you can't understand..power scaling and abc logic are not feats...their are not evidence
> 
> their wishful thinking and not evidence your pretty much wrong on all your assertions to the point of..i have no fucking clue what your trying to prove any more beyond trying to use power levels that aren't even relevent to make sense of anything..in a way that can't be done
> 
> secondly...i never said buu was killed i said he was beaten within an inch of his life and required outside assistance to be saved



ok im using abc, but in a better way than normal.
1. its been stated goku could destory earth.
2. using roshi destorying the moon and frieza vegeta and namek.
goku and roshi use the same attack. just goku's alot stronger.
if you want i'll put it into comic book. if its stated that the thing can lift 50 pounds, and we know the hulk is phycailly stronger than the thing but has never been shown to lift 50 pounds he can't do it?

also you said the hulk could kill buu off of physical attacks.
but seeing as how buu has been beaten with in an inch of his life and has survived physical attacks havent been shown to beable to kill him. also he has been blown apart beaten so on, the only way to kill him is to completly destory every single one of his cells at once.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 24, 2009)

Your examples are fucking terrible. I mean, damn... that's like "God kills a kitten because he's a dick" kinda terrible.

There's not a single DB character that could ever hope to equal Hulk's punching power, so thinking that just because Kid Buu didn't kill Mr. Buu with his punching(even though it was noted that he was *clearly* doing so) doesn't mean any of the Buus could survive Hulk punching them repeatedly.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 24, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> So let me get this straight...Hulk and Herc...Neither which can fly will win? Buu planet busts....What will Hulk and Herc do then...? Float to the nearest planet hahaha



I'm usually not a stickler about things like this, because usually it doesn't matter because planet busting attacks will typically trump the opponent.  However that's not necessarily the case in this match up.



Apotheosis said:


> *Settings:*
> Even though this is called the Battle_dome_, often times I've seen people speak as if the fight is occurring on a street or in a forest.  This is a fairly important issue, because many fighters game plans drastically change depending on their surroundings.
> 
> *Unless otherwise stated, the battle should take place in an unobstructed dome similar to the Room of Spirit and Time*, thus allowing for large-scale fighters, like Dark Schneider and Vegitto, to still have space move around.



So Buu can shoot all the planet busters he wants, it's not going to matter much.



Jir667 said:


> ok im using abc, but in a better way than normal.
> 1. its been stated goku could destory earth.
> 2. using roshi destorying the moon and frieza vegeta and namek.
> goku and roshi use the same attack. just goku's alot stronger.
> if you want i'll put it into comic book. if its stated that the thing can lift 50 pounds, and we know the hulk is phycailly stronger than the thing but has never been shown to lift 50 pounds he can't do it?



So, by this logic, I can lift 500 pounds.  I'm like 10 times stronger than my baby cousin who can barely lift 50 pounds.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

Jir667 said:


> ok im using abc, but in a better way than normal.
> 1. its been stated goku could destory earth.
> 2. using roshi destorying the moon and frieza vegeta and namek.
> goku and roshi use the same attack. just goku's alot stronger.
> if you want i'll put it into comic book. if its stated that the thing can lift 50 pounds, and we know the hulk is phycailly stronger than the thing but has never been shown to lift 50 pounds he can't do it?]



theres so much wrong ther

1, statements don't count but no ones disputing that he could so why are you even talking about this

2, no no on roshi just no

and 3, that took a hella fucking long time

lastly..why are we still on this?


Jir667 said:


> also you said the hulk could kill buu off of physical attacks.
> but seeing as* how buu has been beaten with in an inch of his life and has survived physical *attacks havent been shown to beable to kill him. also he has been blown apart beaten so on, the only way to kill him is to completly destory every single one of his cells at once.



the fat ass only survived because dende healed him

he was...so weakened a non powered up vageta was about to one shot him with a generic Ki palm frag  they tend to use on minions


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 24, 2009)

Would now be a good time to mention that when he has his full divine power Hercules CAN, in fact, fly? :ho


----------



## Judas (Nov 24, 2009)

^Shhhh. Don't spoil their moment.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Would now be a good time to mention that when he has his full divine power Hercules CAN, in fact, fly? :ho



If he can fly or not, he is the problem in this fight. He is basically indestructible, he is immortal he is the main problem. That being said, he also cannot kill buu because buu will not die from phsyical attacks. Hercules punches and Buu just turns himself into liquid...or expands himself to a degree where Hercules punches become futile.  Fat buu never showed these abilities and I will maintain that the only reason fat buu got damaged was because they were both of the same being.

Kid buu is as powerful as SSJ3 Goku, when Goku fought fat buu, why wasnt it stated that fat buu is dieing? He was getting owned but again physical ATTACKS WILL NOT KILL HIM. 

Claiming he can die from physical attacks is the same thing as claiming iceman can die from physical attacks. This just will not happen, it makes no logical sense for a being who can reform his molecules to be destroyed physically. You claims roshis and piccolos attack to be inconsistent but not this? Really shows your bias towards DB characters...

Also this battle takes place on Earth, I wasnt aware that I had to state that. So yes Buu can planet bust.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

Jir667 said:


> k im starting here cause the other stuff you said was good
> 
> the thing is though
> buu has been hit by physical attacks
> ...



Actually he has. By Iron Fist. They never hurt him.



> thats why i used that.
> and as far as shown buu cannot be killed by physical attack,
> yes he can be hurt but cannot be killed by them.
> if you would like to show me different then please by all means go ahead.



Do you understand the sheer inanity of your statement? If someone hasn't been killed by something, they're completely immune to it now? All of those rappers who have been shot 20 times or something, I guess they can never be killed by bullets now.



> second frieza used the delayed attack so he could fight goku frieza says that.
> frieza destoryed plnet vegeta with no problems?



We don't know how he destroyed planet Vegeta as it was never shown in the manga.



> and as for guldo. thats his special ability like ginyu and sawpping bodies.
> and no matter how strong you are unless you learn it you can't do it.



Just like Frieza's chain reaction attack. Goku never showed an attack like that.



> but destroying a planet is not frieza's special ability.
> unless buu somehow taught him how to do it from inside his ball?



What are you talking about?



> there for except for feats. you have no reason to say goku can't lodgically blow up a planet



Oh I'm sure he can. I just think your logic is bogus.



Jir667 said:


> also you said the hulk could kill buu off of physical attacks.
> but seeing as how buu has been beaten with in an inch of his life and has survived physical attacks havent been shown to beable to kill him.



Because they never followed through completely. The beating was interrupted.



> also he has been blown apart beaten so on, the only way to kill him is to completly destory every single one of his cells at once.



Wrong. He showed the ability to regenerate from dust, and dust particles are large enough to be seen with the naked eye, unlike cells.



heavy_rasengan said:


> If he can fly or not, he is the problem in this fight. He is basically indestructible, he is immortal he is the main problem. That being said, he also cannot kill buu because buu will not die from phsyical attacks. Hercules punches and Buu just turns himself into liquid...or expands himself to a degree where Hercules punches become futile.  Fat buu never showed these abilities and I will maintain that the only reason fat buu got damaged was because they were both of the same being.



How does that even make sense?

Let me put it this way:

Buu was losing ki when he was getting beaten up.

Super Buu was getting beaten up by Mystic Gohan and Vegeto.

As shown in the Vegeto fight, he has trouble regenerating if he is losing ki. Vegeto blasted a hole through him and he tried to regenerate but it didn't work at first, because he had lost so much ki. If worse comes to worse Hulk just beats him into unconsciousness. That still counts as a win.



> Kid buu is as powerful as SSJ3 Goku, when Goku fought fat buu, why wasnt it stated that fat buu is dieing?



Because Goku wasn't trying to kill him, he was just trying to stall for time.

Also Kid Buu is stronger than SSJ3 Goku.



> Claiming he can die from physical attacks is the same thing as claiming iceman can die from physical attacks. This just will not happen, it makes no logical sense for a being who can reform his molecules to be destroyed physically. You claims roshis and piccolos attack to be inconsistent but not this? Really shows your bias towards DB characters...



You are the biased one because you are ignoring manga evidence. Buu was being clearly harmed and weakened by physical attacks, to the point Vegeta said he was going to die if it kept up.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 24, 2009)

How does that even make sense?



> Let me put it this way:
> 
> Buu was losing ki when he was getting beaten up.
> 
> ...



Key word, "BLASTS". Vegeto blasts a hole through him, a punch is like punching rubber. He doesnt need to regen from getting physically harmed, punching just dents his skin which is ALOT EASIER then regening from a hole in you. Again Ultimate Buu has ALL his feats, one of them being expanding and forming into liquid. Their punches are futile my friend.




> Because Goku wasn't trying to kill him, he was just trying to stall for time.
> 
> Also Kid Buu is stronger than SSJ3 Goku.



Whether he was stalling for time or not, he gave him a beating and buu glanced it off because his physical attacks were futile. How is kid Buu stronger? Ultimate Buu is the strongest, super buu is second strongest and then theres kid buu. If mystic Gohan can fight on par with Super Buu than SSJ3 Goku can do the same with kid buu and he in fact did its just that he wasnt at full power.






> You are the biased one because you are ignoring manga evidence. Buu was being clearly harmed and weakened by physical attacks, to the point Vegeta said he was going to die if it kept up.



Oh wow mike! Im afraid you just lost your credibility here. You claimed that Vegeta was not a planet buster during frieza saga even though piccolo "said" his attack was a planet buster. Cell is not a solar system buster even though he "said" he was. BUT NOW, Buu can die BECAUSE VEGETA SAID HE CAN? ahahahaahaha

Anyways, Fat buu does not possess the abilities of the other Buus and he was losing because he was technically fighting himself. Or at best it is an inconsistency as Buu is a being that can survive being disintegrated to atoms.... 

also...Buu will not be beaten into unconsciousness how does that make any sense at all? To be beaten into unconsciousness is for your brain to suffer enough physical trauma yet this cannot apply to Buu considering he can easily REFORM after having his HEAD vaporized into molecules...unconsciousness does not exist with buu...


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 24, 2009)

So I guess it stalemates.

With Herc and Hulk taking turns punching the crap out of Buu.

What is the point of the thread if you're going to say for one side is "Oh, they can't hurt him blah blah blah because they don't have any attacks that can hurt him blah blah blah he can regenerate infinitely blah blah blah so he wins."

It's like making Jobberine threads, pointless wank basically.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 24, 2009)

Gohan said:


> Freeza tanked a blast with enough energy to destroy the earth. Thats the same as tanking a punch with enough energy to destroy the earth. After all, all a punch does it transfers kinetic energy to the target.



Physical defense != Energy defense

Look at it like this, no Dragonball character ever showed themselves to have the physical strength anywhere remotely close to being strong enough to bust a planet, however punches from them can deal significant damage to their opponents.

It's very clear that Dragonball characters defense against physical attacks is lower than their defense against energy based attacks.

Anyways, since both Hulk and Hercules are both capable of planet busting level strength (Hell, Savage Hulk once destroyed an asteroid twice the size of the Earth with a punch) it goes without saying that they'd be able to probably liquify any Dragonball character with a punch since it would work against their physical defense rather than their energy defense.

Anyways, Buu has been shown to be able to be significantly hurt from physical trauma.  It's potentially possible that he could also be killed by it and if anybody is going to be able to kill him via physical trauma, it's the Hulk.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Key word, "BLASTS". Vegeto blasts a hole through him, a punch is like punching rubber. He doesnt need to regen from getting physically harmed, punching just dents his skin which is ALOT EASIER then regening from a hole in you. Again Ultimate Buu has ALL his feats, one of them being expanding and forming into liquid. Their punches are futile my friend.



Are you even paying attention? I posted multiple examples of him being beaten up physically. He loses ki when that happens, which makes his regeneration weaker since he needs ki to regen. Hulk can also catch energy and throw it back at him so he could annihilate him with his own attacks.



> Whether he was stalling for time or not, he gave him a beating and buu glanced it off because his physical attacks were futile.



If Goku was serious he could have hurt him a lot more. Giving an example of a fight when one character isn't really trying proves nothing.



> How is kid Buu stronger?



Kid Buu is stronger than SSJ3 Goku because Goku runs out of power faster, he needed Vegeta to help him and a recharge from the Dragonballs and Genki Dama to win.



> Oh wow mike! Im afraid you just lost your credibility here.



That's amusing, coming from you.



> You claimed that Vegeta was not a planet buster during frieza saga even though piccolo "said" his attack was a planet buster. Cell is not a solar system buster even though he "said" he was. BUT NOW, Buu can die BECAUSE VEGETA SAID HE CAN? ahahahaahaha



There's no reason to believe his statement was inaccurate, as nothing contradicts it. We have examples of him being hurt by physical attacks. You are the one going against the canon by claiming they don't hurt him, even though they are clearly shown to.



> Anyways, Fat buu does not possess the abilities of the other Buus and he was losing because he was technically fighting himself. Or at best it is an inconsistency as Buu is a being that can survive being disintegrated to atoms....



The most he ever regenerated from was dust. Dust particles are much larger than atoms. Furthermore, his ability to regenerate is limited by the amount of ki he has. Getting beaten up drains his ki. What part of this do you not understand?



> also...Buu will not be beaten into unconsciousness how does that make any sense at all? To be beaten into unconsciousness is for your brain to suffer enough physical trauma yet this cannot apply to Buu considering he can easily REFORM after having his HEAD vaporized into molecules...unconsciousness does not exist with buu...



Utter lie.

Here is a scan of him sleeping. When you are sleeping, you are unconscious.



If he loses enough ki he would become unconscious. You are simply using no-limits fallacies and wank and making up things that are completely contradicted by the manga.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2009)

Did'nt bullets go through Buu? Now while they did'nt hurt him it shows how physically his defenses are weak.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 24, 2009)

Now I will actually say this: If Buu starts out of melee range and just hits Hulk from above with ki blasts he could win as long as he takes him down before Hulk gets too angry, because then he goes into physics-raping mode and just punches them back at him.

As for Hercules, he is immortal so he cannot really die in this fight, and also has resistance against magical attacks like Buu's transmutation, so a BFR would be the only way Buu could possibly win.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 24, 2009)

> Are you even paying attention? I posted multiple examples of him being beaten up physically. He loses ki when that happens, which makes his regeneration weaker since he needs ki to regen. Hulk can also catch energy and throw it back at him so he could annihilate him with his own attacks.



So let me get this straight. Being physically damaged=more ki lost than being vaporized and having to reform? Right...
Yes it makes his regen weaker when having to regen a body part not a dent which is what a punch will do. You fail to acknowledge that Buu can expand and liquefy his body...Punching does very little in regards to this.



> If Goku was serious he could have hurt him a lot more. Giving an example of a fight when one character isn't really trying proves nothing.



Goku was trying and his punches should have severely hurt Buu considering Kid Buus easily did but it didnt because physical attacks dont phase him.



> Kid Buu is stronger than SSJ3 Goku because Goku runs out of power faster, he needed Vegeta to help him and a recharge from the Dragonballs and Genki Dama to win.



If I recall, Goku was never at full power in the beginning of the fight.



> There's no reason to believe his statement was inaccurate, as nothing contradicts it. We have examples of him being hurt by physical attacks. You are the one going against the canon by claiming they don't hurt him, even though they are clearly shown to.



The only time Buus life was threatened by physical attacks was against himself which also proves nothing. There was also no reason to believe that piccolos statement on Vegetas attack being a planet buster was inaccurate but of course it was a feat FOR dragonball so you decided to go against it. There goes your credibility again.



> The most he ever regenerated from was dust. Dust particles are much larger than atoms. Furthermore, his ability to regenerate is limited by the amount of ki he has. Getting beaten up drains his ki. What part of this do you not understand?



And there is no known limit to his Ki as he has shown no known limits to his stamina which implies that he also may regen his ki. Well after Vegetas kamikaze, his body was destroyed and it wouldnt make any sense for those bits and pieces to be apparent because if his body was easily destroyed so would those bits and pieces. Which leads me to believe that he regenerated from the atomic level to create those bits and pieces which then lead to him fully forming. He can regen his Ki like his body.



> Utter lie.
> 
> Here is a scan of him sleeping. When you are sleeping, you are unconscious.
> 
> ...



no you are basically using dumbfuck comic relief bullshit to desperately revive your already dead, biased and contradictory argument. That was a joke, he doesnt even know what sleep is which is why he says he slept for a good 5 secs when he got up. He didnt sleep in the first place it was meant to be a joke.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 24, 2009)

Heavy_rasengan

your claims have pretty much been utterly refuted

and your attacking a guy who..honestly is a very very good debator...probably one of the better i have seen on any forum

and..your not going to walk away from it...i admire your stubborness i really do believe that the quality of a good debator is some one who refuses to go down and sticks to his guns

but when your wrong your wrong  and you need  to own up that...

maybe Becuse I'm a newb here that does not seem like much But I've been around and i don't give out praise unless I've i have first hand accounting of a persons prowess....and honestly this isn't the type of fight you want


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 25, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Heavy_rasengan
> 
> your claims have pretty much been utterly refuted
> 
> ...



LOL, Your acting like im going to war, this is just a forum and this is just a debate, you need to chill out. Also, I will concede once I feel that my arguments are destroyed and at this point and time I do not feel that they are whether you agree or disagree.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> LOL, Your acting like im going to war, this is just a forum and this is just a debate, you need to chill out. Also, I will concede once I feel that my arguments are destroyed and at this point and time I do not feel that they are whether you agree or disagree.



it isn't war moron..but you can't even hold your own in a debate with out coming off like an angry five year old


your not experienced enough in debates...you suck frankly...your not exactlly up to muster on posters who have been doing this for as long as some of the guys here have been

frankly you got wrecked pages ago...and your coming off like a troll not a debator


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 25, 2009)

For the record, it's explicitly stated in the manga of Dragon Ball Z that Fat Buu is technically STRONGER than Kid Buu - having absorbed the Fat Kaioshin, which boosted his power - but Fat Kaioshin's peaceful nature significantly weakened him by making him less brutal and violent than Kid Buu, who despite having a lower power level, uses it at its fullest because he doesn't hold back and will gleefully abandon himself to senseless violence and bloody slaughter.

tl; dr Fat Buu was stronger than Kid Buu, against whom Goku SSJ3 was struggling, but was less evil and violent, which is why he seemed weaker.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 25, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it isn't war moron..but you can't even hold your own in a debate with out coming off like an angry five year old
> 
> 
> your not experienced enough in debates...you suck frankly...your not exactlly up to muster on posters who have been doing this for as long as some of the guys here have been
> ...



LOL, im not experienced enough in debates? Sorry I didnt join naruto forums to debate about comic book characters like you low life. The fact that you actually take debates between fictional characters seriously amazes me in itself. I am usually at the NF Cafe debating about concepts that someone like you cant even begin to comprehend, so please don't judge my experience on debating based on a debate over fictional characters because it just makes you look weak and pathetic. If i got wrecked pages ago there wouldnt be people voting for Buu after reading my posts.

Again I will concede when my points are destroyed and I could care less about your distinction between a troll and debater considering you haven't contributed even one good point on this debate. I have no idea why your even here if your gonna dick ride others and make yourself look weak and pathetic in their light because that is all you have accomplished.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 25, 2009)

Soooooo... Immortal can't comprehend homosexuality and Muslims?


----------



## CERN (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, they can't hurt him blah blah blah because they don't have any attacks that can hurt him blah blah blah he can regenerate infinitely blah blah blah so he wins.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 25, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Soooooo... Immortal can't comprehend homosexuality and Muslims?



Two of many things.... No you know what I mean.



> Oh, they can't hurt him blah blah blah because they don't have any attacks that can hurt him blah blah blah he can regenerate infinitely blah blah blah so he wins



If your trying to be sarcastic, I never stated that. I never once stated Buu will win, I am trying to argue that though he cannot kill Hercules they cannot kill him either so is there anyway for someone to win?


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2009)

Can he survive the heat of the sun? If not, then Herc or Hulk could throw him there.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 25, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Can he survive the heat of the sun? If not, then Herc or Hulk could throw him there.



your joking right....? Buu can fly remember? Also im pretty sure that from Earth, Hulk and Hercules will not know the exact coordinates to throw him so that it will lead him to the sun.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 25, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Two of many things.... No you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> If your trying to be sarcastic, I never stated that. I never once stated Buu will win, I am trying to argue that though he cannot kill Hercules they cannot kill him either so is there anyway for someone to win?



You are assuming Hercules has no way of killing him. You are also missing how Hercules has killed things that DON'T EVEN HAVE A MATERIAL FORM by punching them to death.

Buu is certainly resistent to blunt trauma. But I somehow doubt that a demigod who can kill stuff that's incorporeal to begin with and supposedly can't be harmed by anything physical can be dismissed as 'just using physical force'.

Hulk also pulled off something similar on Onslaught, but Herc is the real problem here. As an Olympian, he shits all over conventional limits that someone who just punches stuff really hard should have.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 25, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> If your trying to be sarcastic, I never stated that. I never once stated Buu will win, I am trying to argue that though he cannot kill Hercules they cannot kill him either so is there anyway for someone to win?



Buu can't be killed via physically, but he can be KOed and be hurt by physical attacks as Vegito even as a jaw breaker was hurting Super Buu. After that, Herc or Hulk can just sent Buu to the mantle where he'll melt due to the millions of degrees of magma.


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> your joking right....? Buu can fly remember? Also im pretty sure that from Earth, Hulk and Hercules will not know the exact coordinates to throw him so that it will lead him to the sun.



Well, a KO would solve the flight problem, and if all else fails. To  the center of the Earth he goes.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm pretty much a DB/Z/GT minimalist in every way (IWD can vouche), but I don't see how Hulk and Herc will survive a planet destroying blast. Sure, in h2h, Buu gets beaten like an ugly step child. That's why he flies into outer space and nukes the site from orbit. The planet is destroyed, debris goes flying in every which way. Hulk and Herc now have no possible way of getting to Buu, whereas before they could jump at him. Buu can just find a nice vantage spot and blast either of them with a sufficiently powerful Ki blast.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 25, 2009)

o jesus... gohan's dbz wank made me almost want to just shut my pc off .


----------



## Enclave (Nov 25, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I'm pretty much a DB/Z/GT minimalist in every way (IWD can vouche), but I don't see how Hulk and Herc will survive a planet destroying blast. Sure, in h2h, Buu gets beaten like an ugly step child. That's why he flies into outer space and nukes the site from orbit. The planet is destroyed, debris goes flying in every which way. Hulk and Herc now have no possible way of getting to Buu, whereas before they could jump at him. Buu can just find a nice vantage spot and blast either of them with a sufficiently powerful Ki blast.



Hulk specifically actually can survive in space.  He doesn't actually need to breath.  So actually busting the planet wouldn't defeat him.

Also, some people really underestimate Hulks ability to do the impossible.  For example, did you know that Hulk is capable of physically grabbing energy?  He's done it before.

He has this nasty habit of evolving some crazy way to accomplish something.  It's not impossible that if he got stuck floating in space that he'd find a way to leap through space even though that should be completely impossible.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Nov 25, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Hulk specifically actually can survive in space.  He doesn't actually need to breath.  So actually busting the planet wouldn't defeat him.


I realize that. I've read most of WWH, where he's sitting on the stone ship in deep space. Hence that's why I didn't say they would die, I said it would take away their ability to catch him.



> Also, some people really underestimate Hulks ability to do the impossible.  For example, did you know that Hulk is capable of physically grabbing energy?  He's done it before.


I've heard this mentioned by Hulk debators on another site. I would like to know what kind of energy, specifically, before I make an opinion on the feat. Matter itself is a kind of energy.



> He has this nasty habit of evolving some crazy way to accomplish something.  It's not impossible that if he got stuck floating in space that he'd find a way to leap through space even though that should be completely impossible.


Unless he's demonstrated it, this would be teetering on a no-limits fallacy.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 25, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I've heard this mentioned by Hulk debators on another site. I would like to know what kind of energy, specifically, before I make an opinion on the feat. Matter itself is a kind of energy.



I'm not going to bother looking it up as that'll be a pain in the ass.  Just know he's actually physically grabbed beings made of pure energy.  He can do crap like that.  Hell, it's possible that if Buu shoots an energy beam at him that Hulk could grab it and throw it right back.



> Unless he's demonstrated it, this would be teetering on a no-limits fallacy.



I'm not saying he would do that, I'm just saying it's theoretically possible.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I'm pretty much a DB/Z/GT minimalist in every way (IWD can vouche), but I don't see how Hulk and Herc will survive a planet destroying blast. Sure, in h2h, Buu gets beaten like an ugly step child. That's why he flies into outer space and nukes the site from orbit. The planet is destroyed, debris goes flying in every which way. Hulk and Herc now have no possible way of getting to Buu, whereas before they could jump at him. Buu can just find a nice vantage spot and blast either of them with a sufficiently powerful Ki blast.



well they can survive planet busters mostly because they have the feats to do so

Herc blunted attacks of similar power with his hands..Gladiator style

and Hulk has outright man handled stranges energy attacks before..and even the most casual from classic strange was planet buster when he was serious about putting an enemy down

the two or three times hulk did it strange pretty much had no choice..and was trying to kill him (strange used to not play)

Both characters can and do man handle intangable beings..(the poppeye effect..basicaly strong means do what ever you want) Hercs mystical nature..allows him to do so

and Hulk does it because..well like i said poppeye effect

also both can and have grabbed and redirected and even crushed energy attacks

and a sufficiently enraged hulk..though i doubt he'll reach this level in this fight..in fact its exceedingly rare

has indeed altered reality with his blows

I'm pretty other DBZ characters could manage a blitz plus KO if they played it smart and it 

Tien and Krillien from the anime ends filler feats definately count..they both seemed to have gotten a huge ass power up

but most importantly neither fighter Suffered from the massive i mean massive CIS guys like buu and saiyans did

as it stands...Buu's about as stupid as your average saiyan..and tiwce as insane...and super buu was drunk off his power to match

so i can't see it



ScreenXSurfer said:


> I've heard this mentioned by Hulk debators on another site. I would like to know what kind of energy, specifically, before I make an opinion on the feat. Matter itself is a kind of energy.



off the top of my head? he's punched out ghosts poppeye style redirected strange magical chaos bolts 

grabbed iron mans energy blasts and thrown them back in his face

Redirected lighting and magical lighting...

and i think energy out out from Gladiator and the silver surfur...once or twice

basically wide list of it



ScreenXSurfer said:


> Unless he's demonstrated it, this would be teetering on a no-limits fallacy.



Really he'll do this.Hulks getting annoying as a character really annoying 

its about as bad as when iceman took out a cosmic being

but he'll do this...He's pulling powers out of his ass in every single comic he's appearing in whether its regular or ultimate

and its getting annoying


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Buu can't be killed via physically, but he can be KOed and be hurt by physical attacks as Vegito even as a jaw breaker was hurting Super Buu. After that, Herc or Hulk can just sent Buu to the mantle where he'll melt due to the millions of degrees of magma.



slight note to this

buu can infact be killed by sufficient physical abuse when the opponent is a great deal stronger

re kid buu vs the fat ass

and everything vigito did


----------



## Havoc (Nov 25, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I realize that. I've read most of WWH, where he's sitting on the stone ship in deep space. Hence that's why I didn't say they would die, I said it would take away their ability to catch him.
> 
> 
> I've heard this mentioned by Hulk debators on another site. I would like to know what kind of energy, specifically, before I make an opinion on the feat. Matter itself is a kind of energy.
> ...


Hulk has damaged or grabbed, electrical energy, psionic energy, and spiritual (astral projections).


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Hulk has damaged or grabbed, electrical energy, psionic energy, and spiritual (astral projections).



hell didn;t hulk become an energy being once her got so pissed off

and was almost powerful enough to kill thanos in one or two hits or some insane shit like that


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Hulk has damaged or grabbed, electrical energy, psionic energy, and spiritual (astral projections).



I was just gonna say this.


He once grabed and crushed projectional form of Doctor Serious Buisness Strange, who could solo the Narutoverse


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I was just gonna say this.
> 
> 
> He once grabed and crushed projectional form of Doctor Serious Buisness Strange, who could solo the Narutoverse



Serious buisiness strange could solo..the entire HSt by himself...

serious buisiness strange is also more then hulk..and most top tier bricks could ever hope to handle

that being said..just being able to fuck up a blood lusted strange even when he's jobbing used to be an extremely impressive feat

and make a good stand against pre crisses darkseid...

seriously soling the narutoverse? come on..do we need a strange respect thread here?


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Serious buisiness strange could solo..the entire HSt by himself...
> 
> serious buisiness strange is also more then hulk..and most top tier bricks could ever hope to handle
> 
> ...



Already done in . Taking over Thor's hammer with a spell, destroy a planet, time traveling for the fun of it, beating Mistress Death twice, etc.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Already done in . Taking over Thor's hammer with a spell, destroy a planet, time traveling for the fun of it, beating Mistress Death twice, etc.



do they have his stopping an ig reality warp shielding feat?

the only guy who can stalemate pre crisses kent nelson as far as wizards go is stephen strange

although he lacks kents "i make validus and pc superman look like weaklings" super strength though meaning stephs gonna need to keep the battle at range

but yeah stephens a fucking monster...Hulk is impressive for surviving five seconds against the guy


----------



## Norrin04 (Nov 25, 2009)

Unfortunately Current Strange is kind of a joke compared to his classic days though.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 25, 2009)

Norrin04 said:


> Unfortunately Current Strange is kind of a joke compared to his classic days though.



yup totally

and then JMS bitches when people critisize him...its stupid as hell


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 26, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> So let me get this straight. Being physically damaged=more ki lost than being vaporized and having to reform? Right...



Apparently yes, as that is what the manga shows.



> Yes it makes his regen weaker when having to regen a body part not a dent which is what a punch will do. You fail to acknowledge that Buu can expand and liquefy his body...Punching does very little in regards to this.



So he can't have his body parts ripped off or punched apart? That takes more regen to save. Both Fat Buu and Super Buu were getting drained from getting "dented" as you put it.



> Goku was trying and his punches should have severely hurt Buu considering Kid Buus easily did but it didnt because physical attacks dont phase him.



No, Goku was merely stalling. Do you remember what he said, he said he could have defeated Fat Buu if he tried but he wanted to give Goten and Trunks the opportunity to do so.



> If I recall, Goku was never at full power in the beginning of the fight.



He was but he lost power quickly in the afterlife.



> The only time Buus life was threatened by physical attacks was against himself which also proves nothing.



Except against Vegeto and Mystic Gohan 



> There was also no reason to believe that piccolos statement on Vegetas attack being a planet buster was inaccurate but of course it was a feat FOR dragonball so you decided to go against it. There goes your credibility again.



Piccolo had never seen a planet buster at that point. That's reason enough.



> And there is no known limit to his Ki as he has shown no known limits to his stamina which implies that he also may regen his ki.



Wrong, he has clearly lost ki when fighting. This has happened multiple times.



> Well after Vegetas kamikaze, his body was destroyed and it wouldnt make any sense for those bits and pieces to be apparent because if his body was easily destroyed so would those bits and pieces. Which leads me to believe that he regenerated from the atomic level to create those bits and pieces which then lead to him fully forming.



That's retarded. He was blown into pieces and that's it. When has anything ever been atomized in the manga? Show me one example.



> He can regen his Ki like his body.



No, he can regain his ki by resting and not exerting himself and not getting beat up, just like any other character can.



> no you are basically using dumbfuck comic relief bullshit to desperately revive your already dead, biased and contradictory argument. That was a joke, he doesnt even know what sleep is which is why he says he slept for a good 5 secs when he got up. He didnt sleep in the first place it was meant to be a joke only a person without a brain would think he actually had a full sleep.



He had a bubble coming out of his nose, which is a classic manga indicator of sleeping. He was asleep and you are the one being retarded if you think he wasn't actually sleeping. Please take your flaming and wank somewhere else.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Heavy_rasengan
> 
> your claims have pretty much been utterly refuted
> 
> ...



Hey, anyone can debate anyone else if they have good points.

The problem is, this guy doesn't have good points.



Enclave said:


> Hulk specifically actually can survive in space.  He doesn't actually need to breath.  So actually busting the planet wouldn't defeat him.
> 
> Also, some people really underestimate Hulks ability to do the impossible.  For example, did you know that Hulk is capable of physically grabbing energy?  He's done it before.
> 
> He has this nasty habit of evolving some crazy way to accomplish something.  It's not impossible that if he got stuck floating in space that he'd find a way to leap through space even though that should be completely impossible.



Yes, but usually he only does that stuff after he gets really angry, which takes a while.



ScreenXSurfer said:


> I've heard this mentioned by Hulk debators on another site. I would like to know what kind of energy, specifically, before I make an opinion on the feat. Matter itself is a kind of energy.



Hulk grabbing an energy field: 



Hulk picking up and throwing an energy being:




Hulk reflects energy blasts from Galaxy Master:


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 26, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Hey, anyone can debate anyone else if they have good points.
> 
> The problem is, this guy doesn't have good points.



well that as my point...there are certain people...you shouldn't attempt to discuss something...with that they have experience in

and you don;t really have an argument

i mean i consider you..one of those..so i was trying to save heavy the Cyber Rage

and i consider myself a has been who;s outta shape


by chance do you have..the scan of hulk over coming Charles telepathic attack..by punching it?


----------



## Judas (Nov 26, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> do they have his stopping an ig reality warp shielding feat?
> 
> the only guy who can stalemate pre crisses kent nelson as far as wizards go is stephen strange
> 
> ...



I do recall him stalemating Adam Warlock w/Infinity Gauntlet for a while. I believe they have those scans if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually what happened is he managed to stalemate each of the gems individually except the Power Gem, which overwhelmed him.


----------



## Judas (Nov 26, 2009)

On Topic: Is this thread going to be as long as the Hulk VS Gohan?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 26, 2009)

Only if you keep posting in it.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 26, 2009)

Herc does a kamehameha.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 26, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Herc does a kamehameha.



that would be awesome..


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 26, 2009)

Apparently yes, as that is what the manga shows.





> So he can't have his body parts ripped off or punched apart? That takes more regen to save. Both Fat Buu and Super Buu were getting drained from getting "dented" as you put it.



No they werent...They never got "drained". Their powers are similar to the androids who have unlimited stamina.





> No, Goku was merely stalling. Do you remember what he said, he said he could have defeated Fat Buu if he tried but he wanted to give Goten and Trunks the opportunity to do so.



Unless he does it, it doesnt matter. ClearlyBuu was not being phased by Gokus physical attacks.



> He was but he lost power quickly in the afterlife.



Yes, so he wasnt at his regular power, exactly my point.




> Except against Vegeto and Mystic Gohan



Except no, Ultimate Buu never showed any signs of tiring in that fight. Yes with the hole in him it took him about to 1 second to regen and get back at it.
Mystic Gohan? Are you kidding me? Even after mystic gohan beat the fuck out of him he still managed to detonate himself and reform after being at full strength again. But nice try.





> Piccolo had never seen a planet buster at that point. That's reason enough.



Piccolo has advanced senses, he can sense the power an energy wave has and he would know if it would destroy the planet or not, the fact that your denying that shows how little you know about dragon ball.





> Wrong, he has clearly lost ki when fighting. This has happened multiple times.



No, having a hole in you and regening in a second doesnt show that he lost anything substantial has he was full power again. Buu fighting himself is not credible evidence and inconsistent with his other fights for he has never shown of being beaten to death by physical attacks aside from fighting himself. Physical attacks do not work on him.



> That's retarded. He was blown into pieces and that's it. When has anything ever been atomized in the manga? Show me one example.



Ok it hasnt shown it i merely inferred it but yeah even reforming from dust is  a great feat.




> No, he can regain his ki by resting and not exerting himself and not getting beat up, just like any other character can.



You mean except the androids? Because clearly they cannot lose energy. Which is similar to Buu.



> He had a bubble coming out of his nose, which is a classic manga indicator of sleeping. He was asleep and you are the one being retarded if you think he wasn't actually sleeping. Please take your flaming and wank somewhere else.



Oh so he had a nice and full sleep in 5 seconds? Your a retarded comic book wanker if you think that wasnt an act of comic relief showing that he doesnt tire or sleep. Dont debate if you lack any sense of logic. 



> Hey, anyone can debate anyone else if they have good points.
> 
> The problem is, this guy doesn't have good points.



yea..Comin from you?



> Yes, but usually he only does that stuff after he gets really angry, which takes a while.



Which is why he will get raped after a few planet busters in the beginning. I admit that you are not as bad as the other wankers if you realize that. Everyone else thinks Hulk in his base form can bitchslap a planet buster as immortal said. Pure stupidity.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Nov 26, 2009)

::quietly comes in, votes stalemate, slowly backs out::



~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 26, 2009)

hey OBD maybe its because i am still sorta new i don't get the culture of this place..but it seems really awful trolls get red bars correct?

so my question to you is...why haven't you guys done a neg campaing against heavy? He's worse then raigen by a massive marjin....

so whats the hold up?





heavy_rasengan said:


> No they werent...They never got "drained". Their powers are similar to the androids who have unlimited stamina.




so we're lying now? 



heavy_rasengan said:


> Unless he does it, it doesnt matter. ClearlyBuu was not being phased by Gokus physical attacks.



thats why he got blown fuck all to bits and hads to regen thats why goku grabbed him and used him as a punching bag and buu was largely helpless to stop him for a breif period of time 






heavy_rasengan said:


> Except no, Ultimate Buu never showed any signs of tiring in that fight. Yes with the hole in him it took him about to 1 second to regen and get back at it.
> Mystic Gohan? Are you kidding me? Even after mystic gohan beat the fuck out of him he still managed to detonate himself and reform after being at full strength again. But nice try.




thats why he was in danger of dying...thats why he had to run from gohan thats why he had to absorb powers..

your lying..your a liar 




heavy_rasengan said:


> Piccolo has advanced senses, he can sense the power an energy wave has and he would know if it would destroy the planet or not, the fact that your denying that shows how little you know about dragon ball.



none of this is relevent in any way 




heavy_rasengan said:


> No, having a hole in you and regening in a second doesnt show that he lost anything substantial has he was full power again. Buu fighting himself is not credible evidence and inconsistent with his other fights for he has never shown of being beaten to death by physical attacks aside from fighting himself. Physical attacks do not work on him


.


thats why buu won by blowing himself up running and hiding and then buying time?

and absorbing 



heavy_rasengan said:


> Ok it hasnt shown it i merely inferred it but yeah even reforming from dust is  a great feat.



yet this depends on chi...we saw many times buus could be fucked up by a beat down




heavy_rasengan said:


> You mean except the androids? Because clearly they cannot lose energy. *Which is similar to Buu.*



yet we saw a clear upper limit of what he could dish out?



heavy_rasengan said:


> Oh so he had a nice and full sleep in 5 seconds? Your a retarded comic book wanker if you think that wasnt an act of comic relief showing that he doesnt tire or sleep. Dont debate if you lack any sense of logic.



i'ma laugh when you get banned for shit like this




heavy_rasengan said:


> ]yea..Comin from you?



given you fabricate things twist evidence and talk out of your ass you shouldn't say anything 


heavy_rasengan said:


> Which is why he will get raped after a few planet busters in the beginning. I admit that you are not as bad as the other wankers if you realize that. Everyone else thinks Hulk in his base form can bitchslap a planet buster as immortal said. Pure stupidity.



no he wont he tank that abuse and fire off shit

both of these guys can


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 26, 2009)

He's not red because somebody's repping him back up, that happens with a lot of trolls really.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Im going to flex my fingers and see what can be done


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 26, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> He's not red because somebody's repping him back up, that happens with a lot of trolls really.



he has dupes?


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 26, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> No they werent...They never got "drained". Their powers are similar to the androids who have unlimited stamina.


Association fallacy. Buu /=/ androids. 




heavy_rasengan said:


> Unless he does it, it doesnt matter. Clearly Buu was not being phased by Gokus physical attacks.



Sure.......clearly Fat Buu wasn't phased by Kid Buu's attacks who's on par with Super Saiyan 3 Goku. Super Buu got pounded to pulp by Gotenks, Chou Gohan and Vegetto(even in jawbreaker mode). Kid Buu was also hurt of skirmishing with Goku. Link removed



heavy_rasengan said:


> Yes, so he wasnt at his regular power, exactly my point.


Others like Gotenks, Chou Gohan, Vegetto, Kid Buu still manages to physically hurt Buu pretty badly. 




heavy_rasengan said:


> Except no, Ultimate Buu never showed any signs of tiring in that fight. Yes with the hole in him it took him about to 1 second to regen and get back at it.
> Mystic Gohan? Are you kidding me? Even after mystic gohan beat the fuck out of him he still managed to detonate himself and reform after being at full strength again. But nice try.



Mystic Gohan wasn't even trying yet he's picking Buu apart. Buu would've got no time to detonate himself if Gohan's truly bloodlusted. 




heavy_rasengan said:


> Piccolo has advanced senses, he can sense the power an energy wave has and he would know if it would destroy the planet or not, the fact that your denying that shows how little you know about dragon ball.



Yeah advanced senses help a lot as it didn't prevent him from getting absorbed by Buu. 




heavy_rasengan said:


> No, having a hole in you and regening in a second doesnt show that he lost anything substantial has he was full power again. Buu fighting himself is not credible evidence and inconsistent with his other fights for he has never shown of being beaten to death by physical attacks aside from fighting himself. Physical attacks do not work on him.


Buu doesn't have unlimited energy. Going by the fact he gets hungry and needs to eat. 





heavy_rasengan said:


> Ok it hasnt shown it i merely inferred it but yeah even reforming from dust is  a great feat.


Like Mike said earlier, dust particles are still bigger than atoms and the cellular level. 




heavy_rasengan said:


> You mean except the androids? Because clearly they cannot lose energy. Which is similar to Buu.


Proof please and I already responded in my quotes above. 




heavy_rasengan said:


> Oh so he had a nice and full sleep in 5 seconds? Your a retarded comic book wanker if you think that wasnt an act of comic relief showing that he doesnt tire or sleep. Dont debate if you lack any sense of logic.


Your trying to prove Buu doesn't go unconscious? What about the fact that he was unconscious when he's trapped inside Super Buu's body?




heavy_rasengan said:


> yea..Comin from you?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 26, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he has dupes?



No just other idiots who think he's right and hence will rep him back up when we try to rep him down. We'll get him there evenetually though.

Super Buu's still not winning this in my opinion, I still feel Herc alone could win this.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 26, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> No just other idiots who think he's right and hence will rep him back up when we try to rep him down. We'll get him there evenetually though.
> 
> Super Buu's still not winning this in my opinion, I still feel Herc alone could win this.



to be fair the only reason their winning this is because their up against buu...who happens to be a complete retard

as are most saiyans

if it where say one of the humans...they would go for a speed blitz and knock out with their strongest techs..they can at least manage a knock out

problem is buu like the saiyans be cocky fucks...and he'll just start fragging them with shit that wont do more then really cheese herc and hulk off..and talk smack

and then it blows up in his face maybe literally


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 26, 2009)

How did this get to Page 8?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 26, 2009)

> Sure.......clearly Fat Buu wasn't phased by Kid Buu's attacks who's on par with Super Saiyan 3 Goku. Super Buu got pounded to pulp by Gotenks, Chou Gohan and Vegetto(even in jawbreaker mode). Kid Buu was also hurt of skirmishing with Goku. Link removed



Fat buu was affected by kid buu because they are both of the same being. No other character put buu in a near death situation at all due to physical attacks. 



> Others like Gotenks, Chou Gohan, Vegetto, Kid Buu still manages to physically hurt Buu pretty badly.



Which he just regened from everytime as they could never physically put him in a near death situation for he cannot be killed in that manner.




> Mystic Gohan wasn't even trying yet he's picking Buu apart. Buu would've got no time to detonate himself if Gohan's truly bloodlusted.



would've *would've* would've 
as i learned from you guys, this does not apply here.



> Yeah advanced senses help a lot as it didn't prevent him from getting absorbed by Buu.



You have no idea what your talking about. Me and mike were talking about a completely different situation in regards to piccolo.




> Buu doesn't have unlimited energy. Going by the fact he gets hungry and needs to eat.



He doesn't need to eat...he just *likes* candy and chocolate




> Like Mike said earlier, dust particles are still bigger than atoms and the cellular level.



Yes and if you could read you would realize that I already agreed on that.



> Your trying to prove Buu doesn't go unconscious? What about the fact that he was unconscious when he's trapped inside Super Buu's body?



Are you serious???? That has to be the stupidest example given for explaining that Buu can be unconscious.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 27, 2009)

so basically your running from my arguments then?


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 27, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Fat buu was affected by kid buu because they are both of the same being. No other character put buu in a near death situation at all due to physical attacks.


What does being the same being got to do with hurting or not hurting Buu? 



heavy_rasengan said:


> Which he just regened from everytime as they could never physically put him in a near death situation for he cannot be killed in that manner.


You still need energy for regeneration. So far you haven't prove that Buu got infinite energy.  



heavy_rasengan said:


> He doesn't need to eat...he just *likes* candy and chocolate


He gets hungry
Link removed
He gets hungry again
Link removed




heavy_rasengan said:


> Are you serious???? That has to be the stupidest example given for explaining that Buu can be unconscious.


It at least prove that Buu CAN go unconscious. There's also the part where he was sleeping to back that up.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 27, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so basically your running from my arguments then?



youve said the same stupid arguments from the beginning and now your just repeating arguments from everyone else


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 27, 2009)

> What does being the same being got to do with hurting or not hurting Buu?



Because the ONLY time he almost died from physical attacks was from when he was fighting himself.



> You still need energy for regeneration. So far you haven't prove that Buu got infinite energy.



He may not possess *infinite* energy as shown during the Vegitto battle, but even then it only took a second. He got beaten badly by Gohan and still had energy to detonate and reform which shows he is more than capable of dealing immense damage in the beginning of the fight.



> He gets hungry
> Link removed
> He gets hungry again
> Link removed



That is unusual considering he can freely go from the living world to the afterlife. Also, the Kai described Buu as going around and destroying hundreds of planets in the galaxies. Even though he is seen as hungry he is never seen as tired which is illogical but I dont know.




> It at least prove that Buu CAN go unconscious. There's also the part where he was sleeping to back that up.



Man are you really gonna count that, it was due to his own special attack. That scene was a joke scene demonstrating him trying to mimic human life. When he supposedly woke up he said he slept for a good 5 seconds....

Oh yea and immortal claimed something extremely stupid due to his lack of knowledge on this subject. He claimed Ultimate Buu is a dumbass when he is actually more intelligent than both Hulk and Herc considering he absorbed gohan and piccolo.

Also we are forgetting about Buus feat to copy any technique he sees. Which means Hulk thunderclaps will easily be mimicked and if Buus voice can tear holes in reality, his thunderclaps should do alot more.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 27, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Because the ONLY time he almost died from physical attacks was from when he was fighting himself.


That actually make little sense, because the battle between Kid Buu and Good Buu didn't last that long. If for what you said to be true, the battle needs to be pretty long. And there Vegetto, and Chou Gohan are much more powerful than Kid Buu, why shouldn't they do the same for Fat Buu? That being said, it's possible for someone who's much more powerful than Buu to physically injure Buu. 



heavy_rasengan said:


> He may not possess *infinite* energy as shown during the Vegitto battle, but even then it only took a second. He got beaten badly by Gohan and still had energy to detonate and reform which shows he is more than capable of dealing immense damage in the beginning of the fight.


Enough to put down both Herc and Hulk? I have my doubts 




heavy_rasengan said:


> That is unusual considering he can freely go from the living world to the afterlife. Also, the Kai described Buu as going around and destroying hundreds of planets in the galaxies. Even though he is seen as hungry he is never seen as tired which is illogical but I dont know.


Its not unusual because its something called instant transmission. Goku did it when he ported both him and cell to explode on King Kai's planet aka otherworld. And Kai describes that for a few years Buu destroyed a couple hundred planets Link removed But he didn't exactly specify on HOW Buu destroys them. For all we know on Buu's behavior, there's a chance that he actually eat some of those planet population. Afterall Kid Buu himself also got a candy turning beam and he used it on Goku but missed. 




heavy_rasengan said:


> Man are you really gonna count that, it was due to his own special attack. That scene was a joke scene demonstrating him trying to mimic human life. When he supposedly woke up he said he slept for a good 5 seconds....


You kind of have to prove whether or not its a gag. Because you can't call every time when a super-villain sleeps as comic relief. In Buu's case, he kills a bunch of people by turning them into clay, builds a house out of it, and sleeps in it. Its a pretty gruesome scene if you ask me.   




heavy_rasengan said:


> Oh yea and immortal claimed something extremely stupid due to his lack of knowledge on this subject. He claimed Ultimate Buu is a dumbass when he is actually more intelligent than both Hulk and Herc considering he absorbed gohan and piccolo.
> 
> Also we are forgetting about Buus feat to copy any technique he sees. Which means Hulk thunderclaps will easily be mimicked and if Buus voice can tear holes in reality, his thunderclaps should do alot more.


Super Buu basically shouts a lot in his later battles but he never tears apart any reality or whatsoever ?


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 27, 2009)

all the boo's that got massively physically assraped couldn't regenerate the damage. ssj3 gotenks vs super boo for example, boo was hurt so badly he wasn't regenerating and was able to die till fusion wore off.

fat boo vs kid boo: fat boo wasn't regenerating, the damage he was taking nearly killed him.

vegito vs super boo gohan absorbed: again, the damage being done was BARELY being regenerated even tho vegito was taking his own sweet time. you think boo isn't going to take massive damage from two being with more physical feats any ANYONE in dbz?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 27, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> all the boo's that got massively physically assraped couldn't regenerate the damage. ssj3 gotenks vs super boo for example, boo was hurt so badly he wasn't regenerating and was able to die till fusion wore off.
> 
> fat boo vs kid boo: fat boo wasn't regenerating, the damage he was taking nearly killed him.
> 
> vegito vs super boo gohan absorbed: again, the damage being done was BARELY being regenerated even tho vegito was taking his own sweet time. you think boo isn't going to take massive damage from two being with more physical feats any ANYONE in dbz?




Ive already explained the fat buu vs kid buu. And did he regenerate when the fusion wore off? Yes he did back at full power. No actually against Vegitto he regenerated every time except for when there was a hole in him and guess what, it took a nice long one second for even that to regenerate.  Buu fought, Gothenks, Mystic Gohan, Vegeta, SSJ3 Goku, Vegeto, Vegeta , his own incarnation AND SSJ3 Goku again in a ROW.  

Hulk cant fly and is not fast enough. IT... Herc will dish out some damage but unless he vaporizes him nothing will happen. Also dont forget Buu can shapeshift, expand and liquify himself... Kind of hard to physically defeat a being like that...


----------



## Mappa Douji (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd say Buu beats Hulk :\


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 27, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> I'd say Buu beats Hulk :\



Then you are not sane, a troll, lack any logic and a wanker ACCORDING to the these comic book wankers


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 27, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> But we all know that Piccolo is INTELLIGENT, and we all know that who eve Buu absorbs, he gains ALL their insights and abilities which means that yes HE IS INTELLIGENT. A failed argument like always.



Except that Buu doesn't gain the exact same intelligence as the original. Fat Buu barely became less stupid when he absorbed the fat Kaioshin, and Buu himself only became more intelligent after absorbing half a dozen people - and even then, he never displays cunning even remotely on par with Piccolo.

Failed argument on your behalf. Buu's intelligence does increase, but nowhere near the same amount as the original had.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 29, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> No they werent...They never got "drained". Their powers are similar to the androids who have unlimited stamina.



Disproven multiple times.



> Unless he does it, it doesnt matter. ClearlyBuu was not being phased by Gokus physical attacks.



Goku wasn't trying. Furthermore, Buu was getting beat around, he just recovered later. Also, how does this invalidate all the times he was hurt by physical attacks? In addition to all of the examples that have been posted in this thread already, I would like to draw your attention to Gohan vs. Super Buu:






Link removed

If you are going to claim that Buu is not being hurt here, you are either lying or delusional.



> Yes, so he wasnt at his regular power, exactly my point.



He was at the beginning. Then he lost it and had to try to power up again. At the end even when Porunga restored his power he still needed the Genki Dama to win.



> Except no, Ultimate Buu never showed any signs of tiring in that fight. Yes with the hole in him it took him about to 1 second to regen and get back at it.



Are you fucking kidding me?

He sure looks tired here:

Link removed

Link removed

Look at that last panel. *Look at it.* How can you claim he is unhurt? Please tell me so that I can learn your skills in denial of the blatantly obvious.

Link removed

A few pages later, he's still beat up.

Here's the famous candy scene:

Link removed

Sure looks like he's taking a beating there.

In fact, if he can't be hurt by physical attacks but he can be hurt by ki blasts, as you claim, then why did he turn Vegeto back to normal? That would have been the stupidest thing he could possibly do. According to you, as a candy Vegeto could have no way of hurting him, but as his normal form he could. Everything you say is contradicted by the manga.



> Mystic Gohan? Are you kidding me? Even after mystic gohan beat the fuck out of him he still managed to detonate himself and reform after being at full strength again. But nice try.



He knew he was getting his ass kicked so he had to fake suicide and trick Gohan and co. to absorb them.



> Piccolo has advanced senses, he can sense the power an energy wave has and he would know if it would destroy the planet or not, the fact that your denying that shows how little you know about dragon ball.



I know a lot more about it than you. What is his frame of reference? If he had never seen a planet destroyed by ki, how would he know how much it would take? All he would know is "damn that's a lot of ki" but he would have to reference point to compare it to when it came to destroy a planet.



> No, having a hole in you and regening in a second doesnt show that he lost anything substantial has he was full power again.



It does when he couldn't regenerate it the first time he tried.



> Buu fighting himself is not credible evidence and inconsistent with his other fights for he has never shown of being beaten to death by physical attacks aside from fighting himself. Physical attacks do not work on him.



Disproven multiple times.



> Ok it hasnt shown it i merely inferred it but yeah even reforming from dust is  a great feat.



Oh of course it is. I'm just pointing out the facts.



> You mean except the androids? Because clearly they cannot lose energy. Which is similar to Buu.



Nope, no such thing was ever stated for Buu.



> Oh so he had a nice and full sleep in 5 seconds?



From his perspective, he did. Remember, that form of Buu wasn't exactly very smart.



> Your a retarded comic book wanker if you think that wasnt an act of comic relief showing that he doesnt tire or sleep. Dont debate if you lack any sense of logic.



Except he did sleep. Do you want another example?



Goku even says he's asleep here.

BTW reported for flaming. 



> Which is why he will get raped after a few planet busters in the beginning. I admit that you are not as bad as the other wankers if you realize that. Everyone else thinks Hulk in his base form can bitchslap a planet buster as immortal said. Pure stupidity.



Did you perhaps miss the part where I said Buu could win if he hits Hulk with strong enough attacks fast enough before he gets too angry?


----------

